# CC running slow because I'm doing some software tests



## Shaun (8 Oct 2011)

Apologies for the slowness of CC at the moment. I'm running some import tests on the new software and it's using up a big chunk of the server resources.

Should be back up to speed within an hour or so.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## ColinJ (8 Oct 2011)

In ... that ... case ... _I'm out!_

_
_

See ... you ... lot ... tomorrow! _
_


----------



## Shaun (9 Oct 2011)

I've stopped fiddling with the import routine now. Back to normal service ...


----------



## phil_hg_uk (9 Oct 2011)

Kids eh


----------



## Norm (9 Oct 2011)

Admin said:


> I've stopped fiddling with the import routine now. Back to normal service ...


 Really?

It's still running slowly at times, although it worked fine opening this page - conspiracy theory anyone?  

Thanks, Boss, hope the tests went well.


----------



## Shaun (9 Oct 2011)

Ah, yes, well ... after I did the first test ... and told everyone I wasn't going to do any more testing ... I sort of did ... but just a bit ...  

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## ColinJ (4 Nov 2011)

I've had 30 second delays opening threads on both this and the new test forum this morning.


----------



## Shaun (4 Nov 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I've had 30 second delays opening threads on both this and the new test forum this morning.



I notice similar lock-ups and delays myself when using CC, but suspect it is related to the Sphinx search database updater which runs every 15 mins. to index all the new content for 'View New Content'.

[Which is why it takes a little while for new post info to hit the search results page!!]

We won't need the Sphinx updater running once we migrate so hopefully it will eradicate the occasional stalls ...  

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## ColinJ (4 Nov 2011)

Admin said:


> I notice similar lock-ups and delays myself when using CC, but suspect it is related to the Sphinx search database updater which runs every 15 mins. to index all the new content for 'View New Content'.
> 
> [Which is why it takes a little while for new post info to hit the search results page!!]
> 
> ...


Interesting. I hadn't thought about how the _View New Content_ feature works but I had noticed the delay in reporting, and also the fact that multiple updates to the same thread find their way in.


----------

